# and ye shall know that I [am] the LORD that smiteth



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 2, 2009)

While reading these words from the prophet Ezezkiel to ancient Israel this morning I was struck with awe at how God judges nations and brings every work into account. Time and time again the nations were judged in the Bible and thier lands 'vomited' them out for thier abominations. Thier sins inlcuded but were not limited too:
Idolatry (of which our nation is permeated with), the killing of thier children by burning them in the fire to Moloch and Chemosh (our nation kills four thousand a day for convienence), promotion of sodomy and all kinds of sexual immorality (our nation is proud of it's sodomites and promotes them to high government office), opression of the poor, bribery in the justice system, profaning the sabbath (which is just another day in America) and on and on it goes.
We live in a nation of proud sinners. People who HATE GOD AND HIS SON. We live as if there will be no calling into account of our sin for our rejection of God's law. We're the one whom Peter warns about, you know, the scoffer who says 'where is the promise of His coming' and 'all things continue as they were since the creation'. 
We had better wake up and seek the Lord while He may be found before it be too late and there be no remedy for our destruction. Anyone with any eyes to see can see the storm clouds brewing over this land. Hundreds of thousand loose thier jobs every month, threats of pandemics, the most base and vilest of men (and women) ruling over us with evil imaginations inventing evil things. I fear for our children in coming generations.
If the Bible is true (and it is) and if there is a sovereign God on His throne in heaven he will not let proud, wicked and unrepentent sinners continue forever. We must sound forth like the prophets of old with warnings to this nation of lawless idol worshipers and like the church of old preach faith and repentance toward the Lord Jesus Christ.
I close this short treatise with words not only from Ezekiel but from other scripture as well. We must give ourselves unto prayer children and pursue the Lord with our whole hearts:


Eze 7:3 Now [is] the end [come] upon thee, and I will send mine anger upon thee, and will judge thee according to thy ways, and will recompense upon thee all thine abominations. 
Eze 7:4 And mine eye shall not spare thee, neither will I have pity: but I will recompense thy ways upon thee, and thine abominations shall be in the midst of thee: and ye shall know that I [am] the LORD. 
Eze 7:5 Thus saith the Lord GOD; An evil, an only evil, behold, is come. 
Eze 7:6 An end is come, the end is come: it watcheth for thee; behold, it is come. 
Eze 7:7 The morning is come unto thee, O thou that dwellest in the land: the time is come, the day of trouble [is] near, and not the sounding again of the mountains. 
Eze 7:8 Now will I shortly pour out my fury upon thee, and accomplish mine anger upon thee: and I will judge thee according to thy ways, and will recompense thee for all thine abominations. 
Eze 7:9 And mine eye shall not spare, neither will I have pity: I will recompense thee according to thy ways and thine abominations [that] are in the midst of thee; and ye shall know that I [am] the LORD that smiteth 


Mat 24:37 But as the days of Noe [were], so shall also the coming of the Son of man be. 
Mat 24:38 For as in the days that were before the flood they were eating and drinking, marrying and giving in marriage, until the day that Noe entered into the ark, 
Mat 24:39 And knew not until the flood came, and took them all away; so shall also the coming of the Son of man be. 


2Th 1:7 And to you who are troubled rest with us, when the Lord Jesus shall be revealed from heaven with his mighty angels, 
2Th 1:8 In flaming fire taking vengeance on them that know not God, and that obey not the gospel of our Lord Jesus Christ: 
2Th 1:9 Who shall be punished with everlasting destruction from the presence of the Lord, and from the glory of his power; 
2Th 1:10 When he shall come to be glorified in his saints, and to be admired in all them that believe (because our testimony among you was believed) in that day. 


2Pe 3:3 Knowing this first, that there shall come in the last days scoffers, walking after their own lusts, 
2Pe 3:4 And saying, Where is the promise of his coming? for since the fathers fell asleep, all things continue as [they were] from the beginning of the creation. 


Rev 9:20 And the rest of the men which were not killed by these plagues yet repented not of the works of their hands, that they should not worship devils, and idols of gold, and silver, and brass, and stone, and of wood: which neither can see, nor hear, nor walk: 
Rev 9:21 Neither repented they of their murders, nor of their sorceries, nor of their fornication, nor of their thefts. 



Jud 1:20 But ye, beloved, building up yourselves on your most holy faith, praying in the Holy Ghost, 
Jud 1:21 Keep yourselves in the love of God, looking for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ unto eternal life. 
Jud 1:22 And of some have compassion, making a difference: 
Jud 1:23 And others save with fear, pulling [them] out of the fire; hating even the garment spotted by the flesh. 
Jud 1:24 Now unto him that is able to keep you from falling, and to present [you] faultless before the presence of his glory with exceeding joy, 
Jud 1:25 To the only wise God our Saviour, [be] glory and majesty, dominion and power, both now and ever. Amen. 

James Farley


----------

